# Tonight's fish



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Thought you guys would like to see some pictures of tonight's fishing on the river and a nice Musky my son caught to top it off. 43.5 inches and fat....Started trolling about 6:30, beautiful night, calm winds and about 76 degrees....water temp was 68.5...Just adjacent to a huge weedbed at about 8:30 she smashed one of our Musky Rockets at about 4mph. Good pic of the release also. Hope you enjoy the photos...

Rod



















Here is a pic of the bait. This bait was built by my son in 2003. I can't tell you how many Musky we have caught on it....showing some wear, but still produces. It is called the "Bullseye".









Here is a freighter with the sunset.....great night.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Rod - niiiiiiiiice fish, and nice lure, you can't beat those colours, they must have been used for 100 years now (Heddon etc). Makes me wonder why I muck around with all these fancy new 'fluros' etc. pete


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Sweeeet!! Nice fish Rod, glad to see you've been making time to get out and enjoy the water. I've only been out for muskies 3 times so far, 1 whole day and 2 half days. Looks like my next trip won't be until Labor Day, this honey-do list is killing me! I WILL be out for the fall fatty season though, looking for one like in your avatar.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Great pictures Rod. That is one of my favorite times of the day. I love the early morning also. 

What a healthy fish to boot!

I really like the color pattern and man can I see all those teeth marks for sure!

I actually just turned my first cedar bait on my lathe yesterday. Vince will be happy. LOL I have had the lathe for 4 months un-used till yesterday. I split the body and will try the finish process next. Not sure to finish the two pieces together and break the epoxy apart at the end on the joint or finish them seperate. You got me going on these jointed buggers! After fishing St. Clair 3 weeks ago I see now how good the jointed cedar baits work for those big fish!

John


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Awesome pictures Rod...you must be pleased a bait continues to produce so consistently...you should be making more like that for the box...and maybe a few for the rest of us!


----------



## keram (Mar 29, 2008)

great catch and even better pictures


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great story and pics, Rod.


----------

